# Dimitri Keramidas midas tuning



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Where to start . 

For mapping, support, diagnostic, general help this guy is amazing I've had so many issues with this car that I could not of fixed without his help and he has transformed my car to a proper weapon.

So if you want all of the above contact this guy always willing to help the guys a legend. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Was he not teamed up with John Morgan?


----------



## plazif (Jul 10, 2012)

Skint said:


> Was he not teamed up with John Morgan?


he still is


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

John’s not been on here much a lately so thought he might have had enough of cars.


----------



## plazif (Jul 10, 2012)

he's still about & still working on gtr's


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

wiggy1980 said:


> Where to start .
> 
> For mapping, support, diagnostic, general help this guy is amazing I've had so many issues with this car that I could not of fixed without his help and he has transformed my car to a proper weapon.
> 
> ...


He tuned my car and I did an extensive write up on him comparing him to Litchfield, Linney, etc. Outside of the Racecal guy Romain these two are the best if you look at the total package e.g skills and after service support. I have reset my customer service marker based on these two when I looked to build my car.

SVM told me to go with him and due to various stories (on here) I took it with a pinch of salt I now have learnt my lesson. Even now months after Ive done my tune I can txt him to discuss something and he always responds, no ghosting here...... Read more in this thread 820-1000bhp upgrade costs for R35


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Reano said:


> He tuned my car and I did an extensive write up on him comparing him to Litchfield, Linney, etc. Outside of the Racecal guy Romain these two are the best if you look at the total package e.g skills and after service support. I have reset my customer service marker based on these two when I looked to build my car.
> 
> SVM told me to go with him and due to various stories (on here) I took it with a pinch of salt I now have learnt my lesson. Even now months after Ive done my tune I can txt him to discuss something and he always responds, no ghosting here...... Read more in this thread 820-1000bhp upgrade costs for R35


Yep seen your thread very interesting as mine has been with kr and linney never again. . I'm now getting my car sorted thanks to #dimidiagnostic then I can fix it.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

If you go here LINNEY TUNING LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)

You can check out just where your money has been going for poor service.










So look to give your cash to companies that really value your service until they learn that in this day and age we all talk to each other and 1 person becomes 2 becomes 10, etc


----------



## davej51 (Jul 13, 2018)

Dimitri also works with Malia Motorsport in Northampton, Alex Malia looks after my GTR and several others from the Battalion group, both top lads.


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Reano said:


> If you go here LINNEY TUNING LIMITED - Overview (free company information from Companies House)
> 
> You can check out just where your money has been going for poor service.
> 
> ...


Well that's interesting he had several company names . Maybe he should invest in some training  and manners.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

davej51 said:


> Dimitri also works with Malia Motorsport in Northampton, Alex Malia looks after my GTR and several others from the Battalion group, both top lads.


I knew nothing about dimi before I used him or but I had heard of linney. Hence I went for linney that was a mistake.

But a few horror stories from linney have raised up so hopefully in the future people will read up and go to dimi I really can't fault him he's very professional and helpful . 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

He probably feels ripping folk off for shoddy work is good ethics.

when I contacted them before he would'nt supply me with parts, I like to consider myself fair and offer a good customer service (no rude comments pls)😊


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

BTW Ive just sent Dimitri this link ;-). I was talking to him about mapping the syvecs AWD controller (the new one that's better than KAPS controller that Linney uses and within like a minute he is on the phone to me via facebook call and working on how he can assist!!!! Madness! Brilliant support!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Can the syvecs controller be used without any other products of there’s?


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

I’ve found something on Gtr heritage stating is does’nt need to be used alongside any of there ecu range.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Correct it is totally independent and can connect to ABS to get wheel slip info from individual wheels, you can down load the same Syvecs software from their site for free as well if you want to tune. I plan to fit it get an initial tune on it (from Dimitri) to focus mainly on 60ft, 0-60 and getting good traction. You then can have 3 maps if you want alied to the transmission buttons so you could have save for a low awd setting or even 2wd if you really wanted, normal mode and then an R mode for say track, drag, fast road.

You can also add a dial to the dash to dial the traction in or out based on your preference across 12 settings. You have 40 parameters to tune even down to tyres your using for calculating potential slip percentage!
You cant buy direct from Syvecs so getting SVM to order mine then I'll fit and add to the project page. BTW the KAPS controller was OK and better than stock (my opinion) the Syvecs just takes it on another step.

For details see here: AWD / 4WD Controller – R35GTR – Syvecs Powertrain Control


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Reano said:


> BTW Ive just sent Dimitri this link ;-). I was talking to him about mapping the syvecs AWD controller (the new one that's better than KAPS controller that Linney uses and within like a minute he is on the phone to me via facebook call and working on how he can assist!!!! Madness! Brilliant support!


He's a proper tuner never had one like him in 12 yrs.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stbuk (Aug 5, 2019)

How do remote tuners work from a rolling road perspective? Are they just base maps, drive with logging etc tweak and repeat? Or are they paired up with garages?. Outside of GTRs I always used EFi Tuning and Unicorn and loved them but you'd take the car too them on a base map and they had a RR for tweaks and mapping followed by power runs. I’d love to find that sort of setup again where I can do the work myself and work with someone to tune.


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Dimitri is your man, you can do both rolling road and on road but probably need an airfield, private road or similar. If ecutek you can drive on rolling road send the logs directly from your phone to him he looks at them and tweak. On road you will hard launch from first and keep accelerating till you get to 4th gear, etc (see above for disclaimer). Again send the map. If Syvecs I think it has live tuning (Ecutek does as well) so can tune on the fly.

Im setting mine up so I can tune as much as possible (basics) So ecutek clutch capacity, touchpoints, launch rpm, BOTL, boost by gear (1st, second, etc), target boost level, etc and then the AWD controller. Should give you most you need. Finishing touches are of course tyres and suspension!


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Stbuk said:


> How do remote tuners work from a rolling road perspective? Are they just base maps, drive with logging etc tweak and repeat? Or are they paired up with garages?. Outside of GTRs I always used EFi Tuning and Unicorn and loved them but you'd take the car too them on a base map and they had a RR for tweaks and mapping followed by power runs. I’d love to find that sort of setup again where I can do the work myself and work with someone to tune.


I contacted dimi who wrote a base map.

A guy near has a usb key an agent if you want he came to me we loaded the map done some leisurely driving.

a few faults to sort with the car that linney didn't pick up just mapped on them idiot.

Got all that sorted then I've been logging chating with dimi now pretty much sorted.

As mines an 09 I can't flash from a phone due to no vin num on the ecu so I've borrowed the USB to load new maps.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

Well dimi has done it cars running well mapped properly after the debacle of linney. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Top gun (Jan 15, 2021)

Hi how do you get in touch with Dimitri? I'm looking at getting my car looked at as not 100% happy with it.
Thanks


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Try dudersvr off here, dimitri’s wing man


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Also reach him here Log into Facebook he has said contact there and he'll respond.


----------



## girodreaming (Feb 24, 2018)

After seeing this post I also changed from Ben to Dimitri. Having the car on a dyno and tuned remotely, for a stage 4.5.

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Let us knoW, let’s keep all these specialists on their toes so we the consumer get the best. Tell him Ray sent you there (I need favours ).


----------



## girodreaming (Feb 24, 2018)

Reano said:


> Let us knoW, let’s keep all these specialists on their toes so we the consumer get the best. Tell him Ray sent you there (I need favours ).


Lol. Ok I'll mention your name









Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

I’ve been a petrol head all my life and hand on heart never had a better all round service that gets close to Dimtri. I’m not technically minded in the least and god knows how he has so much patience with my stupid questions but always answers me as soon as his free and makes it clear to. His actually in middle of writing a map for my m4 Comp as wasn’t happy with bootmods3 which had on it, very excited as one on my eba was great he did. Don’t tell him but he really does know his stuff 👏👏


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Giro where is that picture taken and yes Silver is the best


----------



## girodreaming (Feb 24, 2018)

Reano said:


> Giro where is that picture taken and yes Silver is the best


This is at Precision Racing who are based in Sydney/ Aus.

Haha, yes love SS. 

Sent from my SM-N986B using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

So cars gota idle fuel fault sent logs to dimitri within 10mins on a sat night get a reply with possible cause being vvt valve .

Part ordered need to try it once fitted go from there.

My point is the backup and knowledge from this guy bloody marvellous 


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## wiggy1980 (Dec 30, 2017)

So he's done it again dimi you legend
The work continues with guidance. I got the tools he's got the "what todo" 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Dimitri sent me a new ECUtek strategy for launch and traction control. Took 0.4 secs off my time For 0-60. Now in 2.5s (1ft). On uk road and standard non track tyres. I believe I can get this setup . 2.4s on uk roads and c2s on track, on Ecutek! Lol.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s ok spending big money on engine builds etc but all the little bits/tweaks play there part even though there not visually seen.😊👍


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

100% agree with this statement and as mentioned b4 if I wasn’t going to track and strip stage 4 for me is the best for road. Not 4.25 😀.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

As soon as you start increasing boost then there’s always the thought of shooting a rod out in the back of your mind (for me anyway).


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Keep boost below 1.8 bar or similar if petrol. I think when I see 2.5 bar and even way more yep that’s what I think. Mine is max 1.8 bar petrol and 2.2 for e85 but that also cools the engine more but you never know 😀


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

It's fine keeping the boost back but then your loosing torque and in a car so heavy, you need as much as possible. (Maybe greed😊)


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

800+ torque for me but I’ve ensured the transmission can take it. Last check was around 840 lb/ft, at this level it’s not about power but all about control in putting it down and hence my pursuit of the 60ft —> 0-60 —>1/4 mile. Before I started the main goal I had was what is the max “usable” on the road for street tyres, most said 800 in the torque region as much more and you spinning tyres on its rim and surface (especially in those first few gears, as I don’t want to live mainly in the high gears, high revs range). I built up the trans and engine to support this goal (see build room).

key was then Dimitri making it all hook up tweaking over time without recharging. A few have private txt me about lack of aftersale customer support from lots of the guys we know. Dimitri from my experience has been ridiculously good.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

What mods do you have on the box?


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Thought I put in build. I’ll add more there but all gears, fwd, awd, both sets of limited slip diff, 16x clutch, ets with billet (have a look in the room), billet baskets, etc.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

You've got a pretty good set up then, was it built into your original box or did you replace with a built one?


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Replaced but may get my17 shell back for gearbox. The transmission is a similar spec to this ShepTrans Stage 3 HD Transmission Rebuild - Nissan GT-R R35 - ShepTrans Basically stuff was lying around. Like seats, suspension, lift kit, manifold, so I got them put on none were new. Gears, diffs, etc were new though. i believe I’ve done all mechanical now just cooling and may be a roll bar (for the 5 point seat belt and bit of protection without needing to weld, etc). I was looking at Santa pod then reading what is required for speed for 1/4 mile and now realise I need to get more safety stuff based on track requirements vs speed you likely to see.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

That’s a nice box at sheps with the billet sandwich place and nose👍


----------



## Reano (Oct 1, 2015)

Skint said:


> That’s a nice box at sheps with the billet sandwich place and nose👍


huh? Lol I don’t get what you mean.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

When you open the link you see a picture of a gearbox which shows 2 billet parts.

1 The nose of the gearbox, this allows you to remove the prop and awd shaft to gain access to the ets and clutch without having to remove the box.

I think this was originally designed and marketed through willall in Australia.

2 The sandwich plate sits further back and you can see it in between the cast housings, I believe it stops or reduces movement, as the input and output shafts sit in it.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

As an alternative you could use verkline rear subframe with the correct gearbox mounts to remove the gearbox without dropping the subframe.
I have these (1of them as I'm waiting on manufacture of the other). Also saves a lot of weight and hopefully last longer than the std ones.


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Also the Dodson sandwich plate has extra take off points for oil cooling.


----------

